# 5\14 on the M. River at Washburn



## mclevela (Feb 25, 2004)

Fished for a couple of hours in the evening on the west side from the boat ramp and it was really slow, out of 5 boats only saw two walleyes boated.
Locals say there really has not been a walleye bite yet.


----------

